# Kick Down Linkage to Edlebrock carb?



## 44knuck (Jan 3, 2009)

OK - I cant find anything on this - I just upgraded my 72 LeMans 350 to a Edlebrock Manifold and 4BBL Carb and cannot figure out where to hook up the kick down linkage from the Transmission...

Any help would greatly be appreicated - Thanks

Puzzled...


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

on every edlebrock we have to install a kickdown cable bracket on the rear carb stud. and install a ball stud or pin stud on the carb. you then have to push the adjuster in on the cable to set kickdown. some brakets have adjustable holders. here are 2 on ebay. 220369870414 400051330942 lokar has some also and they make nice stuff


----------



## 44knuck (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the original bracket mounted on the rear carb stud - where on the carb do you mount the ball stud or pin stud - thats where Im stumped? I appreciate the reply...

Vinnie


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

on the linkage on the throttle shaft. there should be a plate on the end of the throttle shaft. the gas pedal mounts towards the top. the trans kick down needs to mount towards the bottom. so as you deprees the gas the plate moves towards the firewall and opens the carb. the bottom of the plate, below the throttle shaft moves towards the front of the car and pulls the kickdown cable. there should also be a larger hole to put the throttle springs through. always use 2 springs. in this forum 88 dippy has some pics. you can see the lower pin or button to attach the kickdown too. edelbrock throttle valve corrector - The 1947 - Present Chevrolet & GMC Truck Message Board Network


----------



## 44knuck (Jan 3, 2009)

I will give it a try today - I appreciate the info - just about the last little detail for me - the car is running great - just a few minor adjustments - did a complete rebuild on the motor and Tranny...

Have a great Memorial Day tomorrow - Thanks
Vinnie


----------

